# Entrañable Ivy : ¡2000 mensajes contundentes!



## heidita

Querido Ivy, no hemos celebrado tus 1000 mensajes en este foro, pero no podemos dejar de celebrar tus 2000. 

Si te digo la verdad, casi nunca estamos de acuerdo, pero tu intención a la hora de escribir me admira. Además eres un hombre cuyo deseo es ayudar cuanto puedas. 

Para mí eres de las personas más entrañables de este foro. Sin ti..¡¡este foro no sería igual!!

No sé si la cerveza te gusta...¡pero seguro que este abrazo sí!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

*¡La seguimos a Heidita!...Felicitaciones Ivy, por los 2000 y por tu constancia en esos hilos donde todos discuten y tú sigues exponiendo tus ideas con tesón. *


----------



## Soledad Medina

* Ivy, me complace unirme a mis queridas amigas Heidita y Inesita para felicitarte por tus 2.000 aportes.  ¡Que cumplas muchos más!*

*Un cordial saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## krolaina

Todo chicas...qué suerte! 

Me uno a este peligroso trío para desearte un feliz posti, espero que coincidamos más (en el foro de gramática te leo...sólo te leo...que cuando llegas tú ya no hay más que decir).

Un abrazote.


----------



## Fernita

*Ivy: más felicitaciones por tus 2000 posts!!!!!*
*Creo que hace un tiempito nos veíamos más *
*seguido o ¿es que ya estoy viejita *
*y me falla la memoria?*
*Muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires*
*y gracias por tu ayuda!!!*

*Fernita *​


----------



## pejeman

¡Cómo vuelan el tiempo y los hilos!

Hace un día o dos (o algo así) ví que te ibas acercando a la marca de los 2 000 (creo que ibas en 1 965) y me preparé para enviarte una felicitación y ahora ya la has rebasado.

Me uno al gusto de los demás compañeros, por tu presencia en esta forogalaxia. (Puros compañeros galácticos tengo, como tú comprenderás.)

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicides Ivy, que hay que ver cuanto pesan esos 2000, no nos topamos mucho, pero será porque estoy nueva aún ( no tengo ni un año cumplido en el foro)..., Un abrazo grande mi vecino colombiano...
Espero verte más seguido...


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Felicidades Ivy por esos 2000 mensajes, excelente trabajo y que sean otros 2000 más.


----------



## frida-nc

Muchas felicitaciones a ti, y estaré atenta cuando vengan tus mensajes!
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mate

¡Gracias y felicitaciones Ivy, por tus primeros 2.000!

¡Y no me afloje. compañero!

Mate


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ivy, muchísimas felicidades por los 2,000 posts.Espero leerte más seguido y disfrutar con tus aportaciones.

Un saludo desde México.

Toño


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Felicidades por tus 2020 cumpleposts!!!


----------



## aceituna

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR LOS 2000, IVY!*

Un saludo,
Inés


----------



## Eugin

Aunque no nos hayamos cruzado mucho, muchas gracias por esas 2.000 + contribuciones que has hecho a los foros. 

¡A ver si nos encontramos más seguido por aquí!!!

Saluditos,


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades Ivy por los 2000 aportes.


----------



## Ivy29

Muchas gracias a TODOS por su apoyo y estímulo que revitaliza mi interés para seguir colaborando con mucho cariño, con humildad, aunque no lo parezca en el frío medio de las letras y no de la voz.

Nuevamente un abrazo 
y gracias
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Bueno Ivy:

Somos lentos pero seguros. En estos años no sé cuántas gramáticas te habrás comprado, pero ahora es bien difícil llevarte la contraria.

Un abrazo enorme, polémico amigo.

Perico.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Bueno Ivy:
> 
> Somos lentos pero seguros. En estos años no sé cuántas gramáticas te habrás comprado, pero ahora es bien difícil llevarte la contraria.
> 
> Un abrazo enorme, polémico amigo.
> 
> Perico.


 
Gracias Pedro P. Pablo, lástima que las letras desdibujen mi verdadero carácter totalmente opuesto a lo que la mayoría cree aquí, así son las letras y no la voz.

Feliz día
Ivy29


----------

